# Spider Rigging - Show your setup



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone out there spider rig for crappie? I'm thinking about rigging my boat for spider rigging and would like to see some setups for ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 8, 2013)

Like you, I'm just starting on my setup, so I wouldn't mind seeing some pics also. I decided to start with a 4 pole setup for now and add more later if I think I'm coordinated enough to handle them. My driftmaster 250 came in the other day but I dont have it installed on my boat yet. I haven't decided what length poles I'm going to use yet either.


----------



## ifish4redd (Jan 8, 2013)

it counts on what kind of boat you rig


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 8, 2013)

ifish4redd said:


> it counts on what kind of boat you rig



I have a 1448 with a nice front deck. I'm thinking of a 5 or 6 pole set on a single T with Driftmaster Gunslingers. The link to my tinny is in my signature.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 8, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Like you, I'm just starting on my setup, so I wouldn't mind seeing some pics also. I decided to start with a 4 pole setup for now and add more later if I think I'm coordinated enough to handle them. My driftmaster 250 came in the other day but I dont have it installed on my boat yet. I haven't decided what length poles I'm going to use yet either.



My Dad has a nice setup on his 1860 with 6 poles on a single T on the front and 8 off the back on two Ts. I think all of his holders are the Pro 200-H model. He uses 12, 14 and 16ft poles. Each length has its place in his setup. I'll probably stick with 12ft because my boat is small.

Hopefully some folks will chime in and share what they know.


----------



## ifish4redd (Jan 8, 2013)

Tracker 1542,


----------



## bigwave (Jan 9, 2013)

What the heck is a spider rig?


----------



## JMichael (Jan 9, 2013)

Taking the old pic vs 1k words to heart here. :mrgreen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_cfDXlmhsc

Maybe I should have also said it gets it's name from the fact that all the poles sticking out look like a spiders legs, hence spider rig.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahhhh got it, looks like fun.....I think they call them shellcrackers here. I want to try the freshwater lakes soon.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 9, 2013)

Shellcracker around here is just another variety of the bream/panfish group, like bluegill, red ear, etc. I think they are all in the same family with only slight differences in their markings and size. The adult shellcracker seems to get slightly larger in size on avg to the others, but to me they all taste the same.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 9, 2013)

someone on here made an awesome looking spider rig out of aluminum tube or angle... I can't remember who made it though, but I think it would hold maybe up to 8 rods off the rear deck. 

It was almost made like a T shape, where the top of the T ran the width of the boat. I'll do some searching to see if I can find a link (it may not have been this site, it could have been on the local Georgia GON Forum

Found it... it was Quackrstackr -- https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=9815&p=101557&hilit=spider+rig#p101557


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 9, 2013)

if anyone wants more info on spider riggin' for crappie than they can comprehend, check out crappie.com, lots and lots of info on set ups from rod holders, rods, lures, speeds, methods of madness, etc. Search for spider rigging, SR, or look in the MS state forum, they do it year round there.

I don't SR (too many rods to deal with) but use driftmaster rod holders. If anyone wants some driftmaster gunsliger holders and just the holders, no T bar, let me know I got 4 in the shed in good shape.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 9, 2013)

JMichael said:


> Shellcracker around here is just another variety of the bream/panfish group, like bluegill, red ear, etc. I think they are all in the same family with only slight differences in their markings and size. The adult shellcracker seems to get slightly larger in size on avg to the others, but to me they all taste the same.


You know now that you say they are in the bream family I am sure they are the same fish.....heck I have no idea what all the freshwater species are.....one time I used a bluegill for bait and caught the biggest bass to date 7lbs. My uncle was mad at me since it was the only bluegill we caught that day...he wanted to eat him......... :lol:


----------



## JMichael (Jan 9, 2013)

bigwave said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > Shellcracker around here is just another variety of the bream/panfish group, like bluegill, red ear, etc. I think they are all in the same family with only slight differences in their markings and size. The adult shellcracker seems to get slightly larger in size on avg to the others, but to me they all taste the same.
> ...


Well that makes us even then because I'm totally lost when you guys start talking about sheephead, reds, etc and have no clue what they look like or whether they're good to eat. :lol: A lot of guys around here will use bluegill for live bait when they're after catfish.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

You guys are like Yin and Yang...put you two together and no fish is safe!


----------



## bigwave (Jan 9, 2013)

Well lets just say I live vicariously through you freshwater guys......some of the things yall come up with really blows my mind. The next time I go marlin fishing I will show you our version of a spider rig......only difference is our line is 80lb test and our leaders are 540lb........here are a few pics of our setup.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 9, 2013)

Spider rigging for makos now that sounds fun - well maybe :beer:


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jan 9, 2013)

Spider rigging seems like a lot of work....give me two or three rods, a bucket full of minnows, and a beaver dam in the spring! 
Chris


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

chrispbrown27 said:


> Spider rigging seems like a lot of work....give me two or three rods, a bucket full of minnows, and a beaver dam in the spring!
> Chris



It's not too bad. I've only had about 4-5 years experience, so I'm not one of those old timers. You learn little tricks along the way to make setting up a little easier. And it is good fun when 3 or 4 or 6 rod go off at once. We've hit schools of white bass and small stripers and lots of poles get bent! But a little frustration with 6 or more 12ft+ poles is inevitable.

One of the many great things about the love we share is there's something for everyone


----------



## JMichael (Jan 9, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Well lets just say I live vicariously through you freshwater guys......some of the things yall come up with really blows my mind. The next time I go marlin fishing I will show you our version of a spider rig......only difference is our line is 80lb test and our leaders are 540lb........here are a few pics of our setup.


My salt water fishing experience consist a group charter thing out of Miami with 30 people drifting over a reef. I caught a 12 lb bonita and I thought my arms were going to fall off after I landed that thing. Couldn't believe how much fight that fish had.


----------



## Bass n flats (Jan 9, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Well lets just say I live vicariously through you freshwater guys......some of the things yall come up with really blows my mind. The next time I go marlin fishing I will show you our version of a spider rig......only difference is our line is 80lb test and our leaders are 540lb........here are a few pics of our setup.



Bigwave I'll be down in tampa in two weeks how much to go out for the day hahaha awesome setup!


----------



## DWD (Jan 9, 2013)

Spider rigging is a blast..it can produce a limit real quick!! I live 7 miles from Grenada Lake, one of the top crappie lakes in the world. It can be a lot like work when all the poles go down at one time.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 10, 2013)

DWD said:


> Spider rigging is a blast..it can produce a limit real quick!! I live 7 miles from Grenada Lake, one of the top crappie lakes in the world. It can be a lot like work when all the poles go down at one time.


 
As in Grenada MS? Nice looking slabs in those pics.

For you guys that are already using spider rigs, do you mainly use your trolling motor or are you using drift anchors and letting the wind push you? Or maybe the weather/situation dictates what method you use.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 10, 2013)

JMichael said:


> DWD said:
> 
> 
> > Spider rigging is a blast..it can produce a limit real quick!! I live 7 miles from Grenada Lake, one of the top crappie lakes in the world. It can be a lot like work when all the poles go down at one time.
> ...



yep, that would be MS. Never been but thinking/planning a trip there later this year.

For SR, use your TM, as you need to have a fairly slow (.3-.6mph) presentation most of the time , with 12-16' rods out front so the crappie see the lure/bait before the boat gets there. You need a gps unit to monitor your speed, and just the slightest speed up or down (like +/- .1mph) can make a difference in getting them to bite. got to find the right depth, right speed and then might have to add in which color do they want today as well. Most crappie fishing guys use the MK Terrova trolling motor with Ipilot, have high $$ HB or Low HDS units with SS/DS as speed control is very important in most styles with the exception of jigging or hovering over a brush pile. The Terrova w/IP has "spot lock" which is something like an electronic anchor based on gps location. The IP advertises the spot lock feature will keep the boat within a 15' radius, but that is somewhat inaccurate unless there is NO wind or current. The speed control feature allows mph adjustments in 0.1mph increments. Yes, I have a Terrova with IP, and it really is a great tool, you don't have to worry about the boat much while fishing your preferred method. the TM will control the boat for you, allowing you to do other things needed.

There are numerous ways to catch crappie, just like bass, there is SR, single poling (jigging), double poling, longlining/trolling, drifting, pulling or pushing crank baits, side pulling CB's as well. The different styles use the same basic equipment (TM, same rods, but can use different lures). Some fish only with minnows, some mix it up, some only artifical. I just saw a picture of guy double poling while he was longlining, so you can definately mix and match. All styles work year round, some better than others at times, some do one style and nothing but that one style.


----------



## DWD (Jan 10, 2013)

JMichael said:


> As in Grenada MS? Nice looking slabs in those pics.
> 
> For you guys that are already using spider rigs, do you mainly use your trolling motor or are you using drift anchors and letting the wind push you? Or maybe the weather/situation dictates what method you use.




Yep that's it


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 10, 2013)

What size test do y'all run? And 1/8th ounce jig heads with tubes?


----------



## DWD (Jan 12, 2013)

theyyounggun said:


> What size test do y'all run? And 1/8th ounce jig heads with tubes?



I run a 4/15 lb. test braided line _(diameter of 4 lb with the strength of 15 lb)_ with 1/8th or 1/4 oz. heads with a 1/2 to 1 oz. egg sinker in between the two jigs. I use tubes and solid body jigs, even some of my own hand tied kiptail jigs sometimes. Add minnows/shiners sometimes, too.

We use what we call a crappie gnat also, instead of a jig...just add a minnow.
Here's a pic I found of the ones that I buy.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 12, 2013)

We use 4lb mono. Get hung, just break it. My brother landed a 40lb flathead on it.


----------



## theyyounggun (Jan 13, 2013)

ok. the only thing ive caught on a jig is a bass on one of my hand ties!


----------

